# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  اسطوانة تحميل تعاريف الكمبيوتر xp,vista,7 اسطوانة التعاريف Cobra Driver 2013

## mohamed73

تحميل تعاريف الجهاز كامل مقدم من عرب برامج تعرف لك جهازك بكل سهولة  تعمل مع جميع  أنظمة  التشغيل      Cobra Driver Pack   *Version 2013*    1,48 Go     الاسطوانة  بها مميزات خطيرة منها : 
- تثبيت جميع التعريفات في وقت واحد |  تقوم بالبحث عن التعريفات الناقصة وتعريفها اتوماتيكيا  
- او تثبيت  التعريفات يدويا 
- البحث اتوماتيكيا في الانترنت عن التعريف المناسب   
اسطورة التعريفات عن تجربة شخصية
اسطوانة  من عالم اخر
تغنيك عن كل اسطوانات وبرامج التعريفات
لا بد من  اقتنائها والاحتفاظ بها
اسطوانة تتميز بالسهولة في التعامل و الاداء  المتقن
تحتوي على التعريفات الخاصة بمعظم الاجهزة ان لم يكن كل الاجهزة  المعروفة 
حجم الاسطوانه 700 ميجا 
الاسطوانة بصيغة ايزو
يتم  التعامل معها ببرنامج الديمون تولز 
اوا حرقها على سيدي 
كيفية  استخدام الاسطوانة  
اسهل الطرق هي  
تنصيب جميع  التعريفات دفعه واحده قم بالضغط على Select All  
وستلاحظ وضع  علامه صح امام جميع التعريفات
قم بالضغط على Run     
ستخرج  لك رسالة اضغط على OK وستقوم الاسطوانه بتنصيب التعريفات بدون تدخل ان شاء  الله       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
بالتوفيق..

----------


## almaymouni

merci beaucoup pour ce logiciel

----------


## toto2648

merci bcp

----------


## yes_yassoo

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور

----------


## jallalsaid

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## benabdelhafidh

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## بيشوي

thank yooooooooooou

----------

